# Monrovia SGV Foothill Flyers Comeback Ride Aug 14th 5:00pm!



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry for the short notice! I was gonna wait another month or so, but due to popular demand (@birdzgarage ) we're starting back up this coming Sat evening, Aug 14th. It's still warm, so we'll meet up at about 5:00pm at Library Park in Monrovia ,CA. Kick/dropstands up at around 6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia along the majestic San Gabriel Mountain foothills. Then we head back into town for dinner and drinks(if you like). It's been a looooooong while, so hope to see you there.

Note* If you feel under the weather or not comfortable social distancing, please wait until you are feeling better and able to stay safe. Masks are encouraged, but we at least ask that we all be smart about what we're still going through as a community, a nation and as fellow humans. Be safe!😷

Looking forward to a beautiful day for an afternoon ride tomorrow. See you there...

@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@King Louie 
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@39zep
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger[/USER@birds
[USER=43997]@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@okozzy
@Balloonatic


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 10, 2021)

Its been since christmas 2019 for me.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 11, 2021)

Dang, would have considered it but no @ for me.... guess not welcome


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 11, 2021)

😫🥺😭


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Dang, would have considered it but no @ for me.... guess not welcome



*@BFGforme *


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> 😫🥺😭



*@Handle Bar Hoarder * is welcome too!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 11, 2021)

My cousin lives right around there and in fact just his first vintage bike to be see soon!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> My cousin lives right around there and in fact just his first vintage bike to be see soon!



What's your cousin's name? Where abouts does he live?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 11, 2021)

Bo Jangles, We Covina


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 11, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> *@Handle Bar Hoarder * is welcome too!



THANKS @fordmike65  I'VE ALWAY'S KNOWN THAT I'VE BEEN WELCOME TO ANY OF THE RIDES... 🥰 JUST A LITTLE FAR FOR ME RIGHT NOW.. SINCE I NOW AM LIVING IN JULIAN...  BUT I WILL GET BACK TO SOME OF THE RIDES BEFORE TOO LONG.... IT WAS ALLWAY'S FUN


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 13, 2021)

@fordmike65 You are killin me...Hotels are $220 a night.....
My 67yr old eyes don't do well driving back home late night...... 🤔


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2021)

Bump for tonight's ride! It's been a loooooog time, so we hope to see you there! I know of a few new faces that will be there including a local couple who were recently bit by the Bike Bug, as well as a co-worker who's B-day it is this weekend. Bring your lights! See you later!


----------



## King Louie (Aug 14, 2021)

On my way


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice to get back to our ride after a year and a half.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you to all those who came to ride with us! It was great to see old friends as well as new faces! Hope we can do it again next month!


----------

